# Honda Power Equipment Recalls/Service Bulletins?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Found this searching "Honda Small Engine Recalls" via Google. What you need?

http://engines.honda.com/parts-and-support/recalls-updates


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks! I found this too: http://powerequipment.honda.com/support/recalls-and-updates But, what I really need are the service bulletins—specifically #93.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I had no luck with anything I tried for bulletins or even that one specifically via Google, Bing, DuckDuckGo, Amazon or eBay. Sorry. Honda customer support is usually responsive. At least when I have needed them for car related things.

I will pass this on in case it might help.

http://www.manualslib.com/brand/honda-power-equipment/lawn-mower.html


----------



## tabora (Apr 23, 2018)

I know it's an old thread, but here's the Service Bulletin #93 revision so that the next person looking for it can find it easily!


----------

